
Show HN: Rebataur – We build products for startups - rebataur
https://rebataur.com
======
rebataur
Rebataur is startup that is in the service of startups. We make tools and
products for startups to organize and execute their product strategy.

We also provide service to startup in helping them build their website,
product or infrastructure or just advisory.

Some of our notable projects for startups have been in EdTech, Smart Equipment
Maintenance(IoT) and Stock Advisory(FinTech using AI/ML)

